#  > << J&H LICHT EN GELUID - LINKS >> >  > OVER DEZE FORUMS >  >  <<oproep voor MP3joerie>>

## moderator

Ha Joerie,

wil je zo vriendelijk zijn om mij even te mailen vanaf een werkend mailadres van jou?

alvast dank.

Moderator J&H Licht en Geluid Forums

----------


## moderator

Beste Joerie,

op 4 januari kom je wel langs, mar mijn mailbox is nog angstvallig leeg...geen reactie van jou...

Ik bijt niet, maar wil even met jou overleggen over het gebruik van jouw mailadres en het onwijs hoge aantal berichten dat dar niet afgeleverd kan worden.

Vandaar dit berihtje...

Mail je nog ff met me?

mijn mailadres: forum-moderator@licht-geluid.nl

alvast dank voor je medewerking.

Moderator J&H Licht en Geluid Forums

----------

